# Amplificador guitarra Peavey 5150/6505 , válvular



## depodo (Feb 10, 2017)

Saludos amigos.

Me vuelvo a incorporar, tras años de otros laburos, al mundo de la reparación de electrónica, sobre todo en amplis de guitarra a válvulas.

(Por mi zona, no hay nadie especializado y creo que hay nicho de mercado.)

En fin: a preguntar:

Tengo en reparación un Peavey 6505 (el mismo que el 5150) que está quemando los fusibles.

Quito válvulas y sigue quemando fusibles. (F3 y F4)  De hecho, los quema de una fuente de alimentación +24 y -24v que actúa sobre algunos relés de control de la señal y creo que sobre nada más.  (Adunto esquema) Cuando dejo la placa de alimentación (y otras cosas) no saltan los fusibles, pero una resistencia de 47 Ohms FP (¿FlameProof?) se ha quemado ante mis ojos. Se trata de una resistencia que une dos de las tres tierras diferentes del aparato. (R77)

En fin, que estoy atascado. será falta de práctica.

¿Por que hacen falta varias tierras diferentes y para qué es esta resistencia de 47 Ohms?

¿Que tipo de resistencia es una FP? Parece que es FlameProof pero ¿Cómo la busco? Son de película metálica, tal vez?
He leído en el foro de Peavey que hacen el papel de fusibles, y que son a prueba de llamas (Flame Proof) para evitar sustos.

Conecto una serie de 1000w en la entrada de tensión del aparato, pero me sigue quemando los fusibles.

El aparato marca 400w de entrada de tensión 220v.

¿Debería bajar la potencia de la serie? Pensaba que había que poner más del doble que solicita el aparato...

Gracias, se agradece toda ayuda. ¡NECESITO PONERME AL DÍA EN LA ELECTRÓNICA MÁS ANTIGUA! Que cosas, oye.

¡Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mmm... Tendria que verlo con la compu, pero si sacaste todas las valvulas, y aun sigue quemando fusibles, entonces debe venir por el lado de diodos y condensadores.
Lo de la tierras, creo que por ser diferentes fuentes de poder, y evitar ruidos en las lineas, se unen por resistencias.
No estoy en la compu para lode seguir bien el circuito.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

Verifica que el puente de diodos CR14 al CR18 esten en buen estado, que C45 no este en corto
Luego CR21 y CR22 junto con Q7


----------



## depodo (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracias! Era cr22!


----------



## depodo (Feb 21, 2017)

Vaya. Una vez instalado el diodo CR22, ahora, no funciona la parte de previo. 

He cambiado las válvulas a las viejas, y funciona, pero, al instalar las nuevas, se vuelve a ir. Vuelvo a cambiar y no funciona...

¿Algina pista?

Si inserto señal en de c11 en adelante, la señal llega al altavoz, pero, si la inserto antes, no llega.


----------



## depodo (Feb 22, 2017)

He encontrado por Internet que hay problemas en la zona de connmutación de loop de efectos y en los jacks. Supongo que van por ahí los tiros... mitraré a ver.


----------



## depodo (Mar 2, 2017)

El problema está en V3, seguidpr de cátodo. (Cathode follower)

¿Alguien sabe que voltajes puedo tener ahí?

Tengo más de 200v en rejilla y cátodo, se me hace muy raro...


----------

